# Tried everything, what am I doing wrong



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

This is probably going to be my last post on this. I bought another set of breeding females and tried again. Well you all knew I would. But I conditioned the male and the females at the same time, introduced them in a glass container for a few days and released the female when she looked ready and the male had a big bubble nest. They just fought and fought and never spawned. I left them in for like a day, etc. Then I saw my male was getting a little rough. It seems like the females have strong vertical bars but then whenever I release her, they just chase each other and nothing happens. I just don't understand what I am doing wrong that I cannot for the life of me get these fish to breed. I have pretty much given up on trying because I have tried everything and I don't want any more to get hurt and my frustration has just peaked. I even emailed the breeder I got my fish from and she said I was doing everything right, she doesn't know why they won't breed. I mean is it really THIS hard to get them to spawn? I have researched all I could find and asked for advice. Please help me and don't just say stop breeding. If anyone knows what I am doing wrong I want to hear. There must be one thing that is wrong that they will not spawn. I have tried 2 different pairs of males and 4 different females already. So basically one male and 2 females. What is wrong? Is the female not full of eggs enough that she won't go into her submission? Her belly is super white and large so I thought she was full of eggs.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

how long did you condition them for? they're not ready when YOU think they are, but when THEY feel they are. just because YOU think they're ready, doesn't mean they are. my female Plakat, Lulu, ALWAYS has the "breeding bars" on her, whenever i'm around her. doesn't mean she's ready to spawn, because i'm not conditioning her, nor is she in sight of any males. vertical bars, does NOT mean she's ready to spawn. the end. why not just give it up, until you learn a bit more?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks for the help. i think i heard someone say that before. but how do i know when THEY know they are ready for spawning? i mean, what can i do. i know the vertical bars arent the only sign because she does kinda have them from time to time without the male, etc. i have given up because i learned my lesson from the female that just died. but anyways, how can i know they are ready? i don't get that.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've never spawned, so i'm not entirely sure. i'm not even sure anyone on here is willing to help you. :/ that's why i suggested you give it up. i mean, what are you gonna feed the babies? what size grow-out tank do you have? do you have jars for all the males and aggressive females? what are you gonna do with all the babies? are you prepared to cull any deformed babies? hundreds of questions, no one's heard you answer yet. you just need to be straight with everyone on here, answer any questions you're asked with an actual answer, and LISTEN to the advice given.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

the babies food and space is all planned out, im not worried about that. i have researched culling and i heard the best way is to get a bucket of ice cold water with ice, and throw them in there. the shock will freeze them and they wont feel anything. but anyways, i just need help getting them to spawn. all the youtube videos make it look sooooo easy. i am doing everything right and they just won't get under the nest and embrace. i have seen them embrace before in a very dirty tank with nothing to build a nest under and no place for the female to hide. do i just have the worst luck ever?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

don't go by youtube video advice. i've had to contact many people about what they're doing wrong. i'm no expert in breeding bettas, but i know the basics, and what NOT to do. all i can say is, do more research. go to good sites, like Bettysplendens.com. again, if you want the user's advice on here, you have to LISTEN to them. :/ they probably aren't happy that you're trying it again, though. >.>;


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i know this, and im not getting advice from youtube, i know better. but its just annoying that they never spawned yet.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they don't spawn, because you're rushing things for them. do more research, and don't spawn again until you know how to tell when they're ready.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

How long did you condition them for? Before releasing, did you make sure the female kept tilting in a 45 degree angle, and them both going in an "s" shape, and the male flaring, and building a bubblenest? And how big is the spawning tank?

Verticle bars can mean a sign of subbmission, so males get them sometimes even too. You have to watch body language...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with the above advices -
Patience is the key to a successful spawn. If you release the female too soon, she will be beaten up. Specially for aggressive males, you should leave the female in the jar floating for 3 days or so until (read baylee's post).


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't know the first thing about breeding betta's but I do know that you are side stepping questions/giving coded answers. When you ask for help here and someone asks you a question to better understand the situation then you need to be answering these questions. Im honestly surprised that you are still able to even post here... You continue to do the wrong thing and then post about it to get a rise out of these nice people. Thats wrong. You need to donate your betta's to a home where they would like to have a PET so your poor little betta's dont die like the last one. 

Just so you know what you are doing is DISGUSTING and I think you should be banned from this website.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

I am a newbie at breeding just like you are. Before I had a successful spawn, I already bought 5 females and 5 males. But only one male and 2 females breed. For some reason all the others just won't breed for me. That's how frustrating it is!

I can feel your frustration. It is a fact that some bettas just won't breed, and maybe we are unfortunate enough to end up having them.

Try indian almod leaves. They worked for me.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

maybe i released her too soon, but the male had a huge bubblenest ready to go. and she was ramming her head into the sides of the glass and swimming at a 45 degree angle down then up then down. if i leave her in the glass jar for like 2 days, she eventually has horizontal bars which i thought she is stressed because she cant get to the male. am i wrong here?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

and i have indian almond leaves and the temp at 81, everything is right. i am pretty sure the reason they never breed is because the female isnt ready. she has the vertical bars, but like the people said that isnt a sign that she is ready. if i knew better body language signs, then i could better guess when to release her to him. swimming like an S shape, is that the biggest cue that she is ready? i have seen the male swimming like that all the time while he is building his nest. i am pretty sure the male is more than ready, and he keeps chasing the female because she just isnt ready. any more tips on how to tell when she is ready, how to get her ready would be awesome. i have conditioned them both for like a week or so. and like i said i release her from the glass jar because she gets horizontal lines which makes me think she is stressed because she cant get out. or is it just because she doesnt have eggs and isnt ready? whenever she first sees the male, she immediately gets vertical bars, which makes me think she is ready right then and there.


----------



## Keyoda (Jan 15, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> how long did you condition them for?


They need AT LEAST 2 weeks (that's 14 days) of high quality food/water out of sight of each other.

How long did you condition them for?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

like 5 days. is it alright if i condition the female in a community tank with like 6 guppies? so if i condition them long enough they will be more ready to breed?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

is it true that if the ph is too high that they wont breed? i just measured mine and its near 8 or so. all the other water conditions are pretty good though.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> like 5 days. is it alright if i condition the female in a community tank with like 6 guppies? so if i condition them long enough they will be more ready to breed?


Um, do you know what conditioning is? 


Question, so you released her when she started showing horizontal bars?


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is what you should do to get your betta to breed, You really need to do this! honestly it works every single time!

Step one, you will need to get two tanks each should be at least 2.5 gallons and need to be complete with a heater, gravel and you choice of live or silk plants. Do not use plastic plants as bettas do not find them very romantic and they will not set the mood well.

Step two, place one betta in each tank. The tanks should be kept in separate rooms if possible. Make sure the water is a consistent temperature of 78-80. Now comes the fun part. Start feeding them a well balanced diet, pellets will work great! You also get the fun of doing water changes one every other day of so should do the trick.

Step three, Repeat step two. Bettas take a super long time to condition for breeding, normally between 2-4 years. Anyone who tells you that you can condition them in 14 day is lying, 2 years is the absolute minimum time but longer is better.

Step four, Now is a good time to put away all of your breeding equipment, since bettas take such a long time to condition it will no longer be good by the time they are ready to breed. You should also still be repeating step two.

Step five, Now is a great time to do some research. While still repeating step two you should be getting all the info you can on breeding bettas. Your local library should have lots of helpful books, look at web sites and read and ask questions on fish forums, those people really know their stuff. 

Step six. After about a year or so you should give breeding Sea monkeys a try, they are a great first project and you can get a kit that will include every you will need from you local toy store. Don't forget to keep doing step two.

Step seven, After two years have passed you should put the two tanks next to each other, if the male has not built a bubble nest in the first five minutes then they are not a match. Sad as it is, a lot of the time bettas will just not be attracted to each other. Same as with people you can't force chemistry thats not there. 
At this point you should let your bettas live out the rest of their lives in peace. 

When you buy your next pair you will need to start from step one again, I know breeding bettas takes a super long time and is not for everyone, sometimes it can take an up wards of ten years to get a spawn.

And this my friend is how you should breed bettas.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

condition is when you keep their water nice and clean and you feed them brine shrimp and pellets for 2 weeks or so. and no, i didnt release her with horiztonal stripes, i waited until she was neutral again.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i have a few questions for every one but the OP first.....

1) if you are appalled by the OP why do you post in response? if given attention even negative attention some folks just keep posting to keep you going. why would you give some one on the internet that much control over you? seems a bit silly to me but thats just my opinion
2) if you know i mean really know that the OP will not take advice why continue to offer nuggets of wisdom that will fall on deaf ears? again seems counter productive to me and a classic waist of time.
3) any person who tries a task and fails enough times will give up. granted some people are slower learners than others but scientific research shows that this is true of all beings (animals and humans alike) let it happen naturally 
4) i (along with certain other moderators) will NOT ban a person simply due to the fact that they chose to not accept and follow a certain amount of advice. now if other rules were broken or the person was clearly in violation of others rights that would be different....
5) if you sit down and turn on the TV and a show you do not want to watch is on... what do you do? watch it? very unlikely you change the channel or turn it off and find other things to do.... why does that seem so hard for you to apply to peoples posts that you have a hard time with? 

now on to the OP..... 
really? you want advice yet the 1st post sets you up to turn it away. you have had a number of threads closed (mostly due to the actions of others in response to you) and yet you continue..... interesting way to attract attention.. i do not wish a response (though i know you will give one) nor do i intend to offer any advice to you regarding fish keeping, breeding, or really any other topic so please feel free to over look this post...

on a side note to the OP and ALL responding parties..... dont feed what you dont want and eventually it will look elsewhere for what it craves... this works with animals, people, and mythical creatures such as trolls and giants as well......


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

jschristian44 said:


> condition is when you keep their water nice and clean and you feed them brine shrimp and pellets for 2 weeks or so. and no, i didnt release her with horiztonal stripes, i waited until she was neutral again.


I know what conditioning is,thanks.
You clearly do not understand sarcasm, or proper conditioning.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> i have a few questions for every one but the OP first.....
> 
> 1) if you are appalled by the OP why do you post in response? if given attention even negative attention some folks just keep posting to keep you going. why would you give some one on the internet that much control over you? seems a bit silly to me but thats just my opinion
> 2) if you know i mean really know that the OP will not take advice why continue to offer nuggets of wisdom that will fall on deaf ears? again seems counter productive to me and a classic waist of time.
> ...



Well stated...I couldn't agree more or said it better myself.....

And I really loved that last paragraph......

Now that I have picked myself up off the floor (fell out of my chair laughing....) I felt compelled to respond to one Awesome-hit the nail on the head...... post......

And I really enjoyed Emmalea post as well...one thing I may have added in the very last line...would have been to-Bold and underline *"YOU"* like this.......

"And this my friend is how *"YOU"* should breed bettas"


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

sigh.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Are we really going here again?

My head hurts. :frustrated:


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Well stated...I couldn't agree more or said it better myself.....
> 
> And I really loved that last paragraph......
> 
> ...


I totally was going to, haha. I guess I just kinda forgot.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good grief!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

bearwithfish said:


> 5) if you sit down and turn on the TV and a show you do not want to watch is on... what do you do? watch it? very unlikely you change the channel or turn it off and find other things to do.... why does that seem so hard for you to apply to peoples posts that you have a hard time with?


Changing the channel now! :lol:


----------



## drkeni9ma (Jan 24, 2011)

@jschristian44 I know your frustrations.. I'm also a newbie breeder.. Just be patient and don't give up..


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Bravo Bearwithfish! wish there was an applause emoticon.

JC.. Here is my take on it. I've said this before and again it is probably going to fall on deaf ears.... your lacking patience.

First.. you need the patience to condition your fish. Did you get them both from a breeder? How long ago did you get them? Generally 2 weeks is the recommended time to condition fish for breeding unless 
1. The fish come to you already in breeding condition. Next week I'll be getting two females to do a spawn the following week. They will only be conditioned here for a week but I know that they are coming to me in breeding condition. 
2. If you have live foods you can usually condition in shorter amounts of time. I believe OFL says you can usually get a fish to breeding condition in a week IF you gut load with live foods. Dried or frozen foods will not get your fish to breeding condition in a week. Freeze dried foods will not get your fish in condition period.
The other part of feeding is making sure your fish have a lot to eat. They should look plump but not overfed and should not be bloated.

During conditioning the other part of it is water changes. Daily water changes will exponentially increase your fish's readiness to breed (IME). I condition my breeders in 1 gallon glass pickle jars heated to 77-78* and do 100% water changes DAILY. I also keep IAL in the water which can only help.

When your ready to set up the spawning tank it is very important to have a lot of hiding spots IMO. I choose to fill my tanks up to the point that they are over 1/2 full with live plants. IMO silk plants just don't provide enough cover and make it too easy for the male to be able to catch the female. That is just my opinion however. Some people are able to stuff a bunch of silk plants in their tank and have a successful spawn.

IMO 82-86*F is a better temperature for spawning. Also having a humid tank seems really help IME. I keep my spawning tank tightly covered.

Before breeding I like to put my breeders in a clear, divided container so I can see how they act towards each other. I've found this helps me to better judge how long the female needs to be jarred (or possibly if the male should be jarred)... because I can have an idea of how aggressive they act towards each other through the divided tank.

When it comes down to it.. neither I nor anyone else can truly explain when the right time to release the female is because we all do it differently but still have success. You just have to know. I honestly can't explain it any better.. I just know when the pair is ready to be introduced and generally my pairs spawn within 24 hours of being introduced. Only 2 times out of 6 attempted spawns has the pair taken longer than that.

I think it's evident that you want to breed... if you slow down, keep reading, and keep trying I think you'll get there. The key is PATIENCE. My best advice is read different people's spawn threads to see how they do it... you'll find that everyone has a different method but if you break each person's method down you can find the similarities and the differences between each and find your own method from there.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have tried everything you did. What kind of live foods do you suggest I use? I had all the patience I needed I thought. I kept them together for several days and they still didn't breed. The closest I ever got to them spawning is when I saw the female turn completely sideways and just lay there floating. But it was near my heater so she was like hidden from the male. Then she snapped out of it. I really thought that was the time, I was extremely dissapointed because that's the closest I ever got. I don't know what else to do. I think they were conditioned when I got them, but I can try that again. I can definately tell the male is ready because he wags his body and creates a huge bubble nest. I am pretty sure it's the female who just isn't ready. Should she wag her tail as well? I saw them sliding against each other several times as well. I think that is a good sign right? But they just never bred. The female would go under the nest but then the male would chase her away. It is very annoying and I don't think I have the mind from all the frustration anymore.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

From what I've read it doesn't sound like you are practicing your patience as well as you should. If you had, you would have properly conditioned with live or frozen foods for 2 whole weeks seperately before putting the male in the spawning tank and the female in the vase. From there, you would have waited until you saw not only the male, but the female responding to each other and more or less flirting through the glass. Then, when you let the girl into the tank, you would have monitored them and let them be together until they spawn. I've read some threads where spawning happens quickly, and others where it took a good while.

The male probably chased her away because he was not ready yet. If the female was approaching the nest, she was ready and willing. The male chasing her away probably meant he didn't feel like his bubblenest was ready quite yet.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

that is what i thought, but how large should the nest be? i heard that it can be a dime size and they could spawn, and mine was the size of a baseball diameter. either way, i am going to try to condition them better and then try to introduce them again. thanks


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Please try to wait the full two weeks this time


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

if i condition them both until the end of this month with dry brine shrimp crumbs and betta pellets will that be good?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well that doesn't really seem like conditioning, that is my fish's normal diet. Conditioning is a time to really boost their health so they need extra nutrition in their diet. They really won't get any extra nutrition from pellets or freeze dried. You should get live food.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

what live food and where can i get it?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, either live or frozen.

Frozen blood worms, brine shrimp, etc. are good (The ones you have to thaw) or live foods. But not blackworms as they tend to have parasites.

EDIT: fully grown brine shrimp, live mosquito larva, live blood worms... those kind of things.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

You can order it online, some fish stores may carry it. I suggest microworms, bloodworms, grindal worms, etc.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i have a baby brine shrimp hatcher. can i just put a few of them in a container and feed them to adult size? what can i feed them to help them grow? can i just feed them flake food and some lettuce or something? i heard they grow to adult size in only like a week. id really like to not spend any more money, ive already invested over 200 dollars for all my fish stuff so far.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Raising brine shrimp is not that simple. Here is a great page on raising brine shrimp:
http://www.angelfire.com/ab/rayjay/brineshrimp.html


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

well i read that if i ground up flake food and feed them they will turn out fine. i also keep the air pump in teh container as well. i dont think it needs to be THAT hard as on the website.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> well i read that if i ground up flake food and feed them they will turn out fine. i also keep the air pump in teh container as well. i dont think it needs to be THAT hard as on the website.


Where did you read that? It isn't true. They require care and maintenance with food they can actually digest and regular water changes. They would also need a heater and their own tank. Plus the aeration level has to be perfect, it is very easy to over or under aerate the shrimp.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Brine shrimp will die if over aearated (spelling?). It's not easy at all. Try frozen foods and live blackworms (love em but rinse VERY well once a day in cool dechlorinated water).


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

hun, most pet stores sell frozen foods for fish. i was going to buy some for my bettas, frozen blood worms, but they were out when i had money to burn on frozen foods. not that expensive, either. you'd spend more on raising brine shrimp, than you would frozen foods for your bettas. there are no short cuts to breeding. one thing done wrong can ruin it, as you've seen so far.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

jschristian44 said:


> like 5 days. is it alright if i condition the female in a community tank with like 6 guppies? so if i condition them long enough they will be more ready to breed?


Guppies make the betta wont breed lol. . :lol:


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Brine shrimp will die if over aearated (spelling?). It's not easy at all. Try frozen foods and live blackworms (love em but rinse VERY well once a day in cool dechlorinated water).



Frozen bloodworms! Every bettas love it. :lol:


----------



## Keyoda (Jan 15, 2011)

thestompa said:


> Guppies make the betta wont breed lol. . :lol:


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Your bettas play safe lol, she dont want to get pregnant too fast.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> id really like to not spend any more money, ive already invested over 200 dollars for all my fish stuff so far.


This is why I always end up repeating myself... breeding bettas is NOT cheap and is VERY time consuming! Compared to what I've spent $200 is a a drop in the bucket. I come home during my lunch break to feed my fry and in the afternoons I spend a good 2 hours between water changes, feeding and water preparation for the next water change. 

Frozen foods is the best option after live food but always mix it up with a *good* pellet to complement their nutritional value. Feed 2 or 3 times a day... this is why you will need the DAILY water changes for those 2 weeks of conditioning. Your pair should be the epitome of healthy fish.

I don't let my fish see eachother exclusively until they are in the breeding tank which is filled with 4 inches of super clean water, live plants, a heater and 1 floating IAL for bubblenest. 
The tank should be covered to help the bubblenest stick together and keep the humidity in for when you do have eggs and fry. Also, if you see the female glass surfing and the male looking out the tank a lot, try wrapping it with a towel, it'll keep their attention inside the tank.

For what comes after, you really need to understand betta behavior and that's where the hours of study come in... even then you will not be fully prepared since every betta is different.

When they tell you that the female has to be swimming at a 45 degree angle, it means SWIMMING not just backing up when the male approaches. The male shouldn't be hitting the glass with his face but doing their S shape dance next to it then swimming to his bubble nest and looking back to see if the female has followed... this is all while she's still in the glass. Once this goes on (usually for 2-4 days) and the male has built his small or large nest then you release the female. If you see a lot of aggression it might be a good idea to place her back in the glass and wait until they start interacting more. 
With my last spawn I had to do this twice and once I last released the female, she went straight to the nest and started bumping the male to get him to wrap around her. They were very successful, gave me TONS of eggs and didn't damage eachother's fins. 

Of course, after all this comes the really fun, nerve wrecking part of raising and caring for a ton of babies... I'm surprised I still have nails left.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks for the tips guys. i am going to be feeding them frozen brine shrimp which i just got until near the end of this month and then try it again. i will be doing daily water changes as well.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

thestompa said:


> Your bettas play safe lol, she dont want to get pregnant too fast.


Female bettas don't get pregnant.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

well i am going to try and be more patient this time. i am going to feed them frozen brine shrimp for about a month til the end of this month. i am also going to clean their water every day.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Justin Smith, could you give it a rest and just not try breeding them?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

how do you know my name?


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

The internet told me.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

lol. i am not going to breed them until the end of the month. i just put the male in with the guppies and female for a second when i was cleaning his water out, and the female went nuts over him. he eventually chased her, but at least i know she will want to breed with him eventually. i got a quick question. which pair will yeild better babies. i got a mustard gas blue male delta with blue body and yellow on fins and 2 females. the first female is green and has like white on her fins, i guess they call it a butterfly or something, but i can tell she is older and a little larger than the male, and then the other female is blue with a black head and they are both halfmoon fins.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

>.< You put the two together?! No don't do that... not even for cleaning his water. Get a tubberware to keep him in while you do your water changes.No offense meant, but that was pretty irresponsible of you. One of them could have gotten hurt.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Why do you keep putting them together? *sigh*


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

it was only for a second. let it go.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

It doesn't matter.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

you NEVER EVER put two bettas together, not even for a few moments while you clean the tank. get a glass and 'cup' him in it, or a storage bin, but NEVER EVER put them in the same tank. she doesn't 'want to breed' yet. she wonders why there's a male in her territory.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

wow it turns out the only real genius is the OP.....

really what kind of nubs keep feeding this guy its the same crap over and over .....

the funny part is its not even like its new this is the 3rd thread that this one does the same thing!!!!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

nubs


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

well, i am just asking for help. i mean i did everything right and they never spawned. why do they have so much aggression towards each other all the time? i saw them relax a few times, and they were rubbing bodies under the nest for a little and i thought they were going to spawn, but then they just chased each other again. its like they do it to frustrate me. once i get these bettas to breed, all these threads will be at an end. so please please please help me. to all you who have spawned, does it take 4 days together before they actually embrace?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm a nub and proud of it bearwithfish.XD

Jschristian.... No, if you go back and read replies, they all state you are wrong. You act surprised that they are aggressive.... They're Siamese FIGHTING fish for a reason. Make sure you know what sort of fish you own before you decide to breed them please. 

Mkay, I'll do what bearwithfish suggested and I'll stop feeding him now...


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

well i know they are fighting fish, but how do they fight endlessly and never mate. how do people get them to mate. it seems like its the hardest thing to do that i ever attempted in my life.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

jschristian44 said:


> well i know they are fighting fish, but how do they fight endlessly and never mate. how do people get them to mate. it seems like its the hardest thing to do that i ever attempted in my life.


If that's the hardest thing you've ever done in your life consider yourself lucky, :lol:


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

well next to seeing my sister stop breathing from having a seizure, yes this is the hardest thing ive ever seen in my life thus far, and im only 26.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

jschristian44 said:


> well i know they are fighting fish, but how do they fight endlessly and never mate. how do people get them to mate. it seems like its the hardest thing to do that i ever attempted in my life.


i can help !!!!!!!1


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

it was the king of the diamond
but hes king of the grave


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They are FIGHTING fish.....bred for hundreds of years just to kill each other.

Let's let Faith handle this one:



> Amazing concept! Put two fish who are named "fighter fish" in a small confined environment and hope they will suddenly become little finned Mother Teresas. Yeah, right!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

jschristian44 said:


> it was the king of the diamond
> but hes king of the grave


hey i used to listen to king diamond years ago you are showing your age LOL


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> They are FIGHTING fish.....bred for hundreds of years just to kill each other.
> 
> Let's let Faith handle this one:


dud you are a god amongst men!!!


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok so... I'm not trying to be cruel here I'm really not, but I think I speak for a lot of members on here when I say this.

Justin I really feel that you should leave the forum. 

You are not getting anything out of posting here, you refuse to listen to anything anyone tells you and you just do what you want without thinking bout the consequences. You are not learning anything and I really don't think you even want to.

I'm not sure why you even bother posting since you clearly think you know everything, I guess you just like to get some attention but there are better ways of getting it then trolling this forum.

I actually hope you are just someone being a troll because I hate to think someone could really be this stupid.

You don't belong here, this forum is a place for people to learn and chat about the fish we love. It is a community of people who really love their fish. 
You clearly care nothing for your fish, you just use them to amuse yourself. I really can't believe how selfish you are. And your lack of care for your fishes wellbeing makes my sick.

People like you are not wanted here, no one here likes you or wants you to stay.

Now do the fish world a favor and disappear.

Kthanksbye.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

nah its lyrics from a band called the devil wears prada. its supposed to show how we all are greedy and selfish, but then jesus came to help us with that, so we dont have to live in the anguish of all that pain and emptiness. its really quite genious. king of the diamond, king of the grave. which one do you want? which one can lead to peace and which one brings death?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

ouch that really hurt. i am trying to get information from you guys, but it seems like you say its impossible for anyone to breed. fighting fish yes, but what about spawning. do they just continue to fight each other and never breed. i dont understand, im so confused!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ironically the same line comes from king diamond in the early 90's and he was often thought of as one of the most satanic of metal heads in the day.. his songs often spoke of mental anguish and personal desire from a very dark place......


on a side note its opne thing to be obvious and sarcastic but wow the hurtful things people post is kind of upsetting.... really just dont follow along if it upsets you so much .... relax its fun to poke at trolls


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they're not saying it's impossible to breed them. it's HARD to breed them, because they were bred to FIGHT, not to love. :/


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

(I'm going to be a hypocrite and comment in this thread again)
Emmalea, that was harsh. IMO, he might care for his fish, he just shows it in a horrible way. Some people are great with breeding... And some just need to quit. But, that doesn't mean they have to quit the fish keeping community as well. I wouldn't mind if he stays and contributes to this forum in a less annoying manner.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i don't think he should QUIT, just chill with it for a bit. give his females time to heal, and his males a chance to relax. then, follow the instructions given to the T, and, in a few weeks, give it another shot. but, he's gotta tell us the info we ask, not dodge what he doesn't want to answer. i know, first hand, how harsh some members of the betta community can be, and i know that the people on here are sweet and informative and accepting, but you gotta be truthful to them and not repeat the same mistakes you made before that made them upset. o3o


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

You have been given tons of great info on all of your posts, you just chose to ignore it and keep doing idiotic things. 

I will repeat what everyone has told you, you keep putting them together with out proper conditioning.

This is why you keep failing.

I really don't think you are cut out for breeding bettas, or having pets of any kind.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

jschristian44 said:


> ouch that really hurt. i am trying to get information from you guys, but it seems like you say its impossible for anyone to breed. fighting fish yes, but what about spawning. do they just continue to fight each other and never breed. i dont understand, im so confused!


let me try another way 

dont do it
لا تفعل ذلك
dont bunu
съм го направя
不这样做
dont gawin ito
dont לעשות את זה
dontは、それを行う


now thats in 8 languges if you need more copy and past into Google translator////


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i want to quit so bad, but i just want to see them spawn and have babies. argh.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

Emmalea said:


> You have been given tons of great info on all of your posts, you just chose to ignore it and keep doing idiotic things.
> 
> I will repeat what everyone has told you, you keep putting them together with out proper conditioning.
> 
> ...



ummmm


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

then you gotta do like i do. see, i'm a hoarder. i often feel that i HAVE to keep EVERYTHING, even if it holds no purpose. when i started cleaning my room up, i made myself throw away three boxes. it was hard for me. VERY hard. my mind kept saying "but, i can use that box!". i had to stop and tell myself: do i need it? will i ever use it? the answer to both, was no. i don't need more boxes, and i'll probably never use it. it was hard, but it worked.

so, you need to tell yourself: do your bettas NEED to spawn? will you have homes for all 100+ babies? are you prepared to feed, house, and clean up after 100+ babies? if the answer to ANY of those is "no", then you don't need to do it, and you have to make yourself stop, by repeating that over and over whenever the urge hits. if it can work on me, a hoarder with OCD, it will work on you.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

I know it was a little harsh, but I'm not one to sugarcoat things.

I also think it was harsh for the poor little female that died because of pure lack of care from her owner. She was then replaced in about a week and now more fish are suffering the same way she did.

I'm sorry but someone who treats their pets like this gets no respect from me.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

The OP being the guy washing the car, of course. I find the OP rather suspicious. The pedestian represents the forum. XD


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> The OP being the guy washing the car, of course. I find the OP rather suspicious. The pedestian represents the forum. XD


Love it.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

lol that was the worst image i could see before i go to sleep, it was funny, but im going to have nightmares tonight, thanks a lot.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

bearwithfish said:


> let me try another way
> 
> dont do it
> لا تفعل ذلك
> ...


That Japanese is beyond incorrect. What you have says "go this", or...something along those lines. It should be something around それをしないで or just だめだ. /nitpick


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

also, i think i have ocd as well, but im not really a hoarder, quite the opposite. i am a clean freak. my dad literally poops on the toilet seat and underneath it everywhere almost every single day. its getting worse as well, and i try to clean it, but its just getting so old everyday and it makes me so mad everytime i have to clean it, because he doesnt do anything.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just what we need, another arguement to show new members what a caring, friendly bunch of people we are.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

GienahClarette said:


> That Japanese is beyond incorrect. What you have says "go this", or...something along those lines. It should be something around それをしないで or just だめだ. /nitpick


As a major fan of anything Japanese, I applaud you.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> my dad literally poops on the toilet seat and underneath it everywhere almost every single day. its getting worse as well, and i try to clean it, but its just getting so old everyday and it makes me so mad everytime i have to clean it, because he doesnt do anything.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> As a major fan of anything Japanese, I applaud you.


Those online translators are something else. =/ Most of it leads to a lot of What is this I don't even...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

jschristian44 said:


> also, i think i have ocd as well, but im not really a hoarder, quite the opposite. i am a clean freak. my dad literally poops on the toilet seat and underneath it everywhere almost every single day. its getting worse as well, and i try to clean it, but its just getting so old everyday and it makes me so mad everytime i have to clean it, because he doesnt do anything.


Like we really needed to know that.:shock:


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

jschristian44 said:


> also, i think i have ocd as well, but im not really a hoarder, quite the opposite. i am a clean freak. my dad literally poops on the toilet seat and underneath it everywhere almost every single day. its getting worse as well, and i try to clean it, but its just getting so old everyday and it makes me so mad everytime i have to clean it, because he doesnt do anything.


Totally TMI there.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

jschristian44 said:


> also, i think i have ocd as well, but im not really a hoarder, quite the opposite. i am a clean freak. my dad literally poops on the toilet seat and underneath it everywhere almost every single day. its getting worse as well, and i try to clean it, but its just getting so old everyday and it makes me so mad everytime i have to clean it, because he doesnt do anything.


Why can't your dad do just what I do? I'm sitting here in my Depends, typing away, I don't even have to leave my chair all day long, if I don't want to.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Given the frequency of these attention gathering posts and the sheer number of posts "Justin" has, it's kind of obvious he's trolling.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

GienahClarette said:


> Those online translators are something else. =/ Most of it leads to a lot of What is this I don't even...


 Because they're literal translations.

Shakira's english songs make no sense compared to the spanish but they have to change it from the literal translations.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

well its just hard being in hell. you guys wont realise it until your there. just read up in a book that i try to keep near me. it says people in hell will have no rest day or night. and that is pretty much where i am. im sure most of you feel the same way as well. just look at gas prices, they are going to be near 4.00 a gallon soon. i mean if we arent near hell, can anyone tell me otherwise?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> well its just hard being in hell. you guys wont realise it until your there. just read up in a book that i try to keep near me. it says people in hell will have no rest day or night. and that is pretty much where i am. im sure most of you feel the same way as well. just look at gas prices, they are going to be near 4.00 a gallon soon. i mean if we arent near hell, can anyone tell me otherwise?


Depressed OP is depressed. Off topic thread is off-topic. Expensive gas is expensive.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

jschristian44 said:


> well its just hard being in hell. you guys wont realise it until your there. just read up in a book that i try to keep near me. it says people in hell will have no rest day or night. and that is pretty much where i am. im sure most of you feel the same way as well. just look at gas prices, they are going to be near 4.00 a gallon soon. i mean if we arent near hell, can anyone tell me otherwise?


You have no idea what hell is really like. Try riding your bicycle in Depends. Had to give up the car as gas prices were to high. Thank goodness I can buy my Depends in bulk, which saves me alot of money!


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

yep pretty much. i am just trying to say what i feel. where is the hope anymore?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> yep pretty much. i am just trying to say what i feel. where is the hope anymore?


Lots of people have hope  is your depression why you keep wanting attention and to rile people up on this forum?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I want to why no one is giving me any sympathy? I'm the one in diapers and no one cares. Boo hoo, poor me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry you have to wear Depends, Kym.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> I want to why no one is giving me any sympathy? I'm the one in diapers and no one cares. Boo hoo, poor me.


I care! Cheer up! 








ZOMG CUTE PUPPY! SO HAPPY! SO CHEERY!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm sorry you have to wear Depends, Kym.


Thanks Drama. I knew if anyone would cared it would be you. :lol:


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

*sob* No one comments on my gifs... that I worked so hard to upload before someone beat me to posting...


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

bettafish15 said:


> I care! Cheer up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, cute puppy. Thanks for cheering me up. I'm so happy I may not even need diapers anymore!


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol thats a cute puppy and this thread has been quite an interesting read for me doing my 18 hour shift!

Justin you have to make a decision. Either listen to the people who have taken the time to give you advice, and accept what they're telling you to do.

Or just stop trying to breed your fish and enjoy them as they are, and spend time looking after them helping them enjoy long and happy lives.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I can't help it. It's like watching a car wreck. 
/popcorn


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

puppy is cute, thank you for your help though.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> Why can't your dad do just what I do? I'm sitting here in my Depends, typing away, I don't even have to leave my chair all day long, if I don't want to.


You. Are. My. New. Favorite. Person...... In the world.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

sigh.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe you wouldn't be sighing so much if you quit trolling and actually LEARNED something.

YOU HAVE TO DO RESEARCH. We cannot MAKE your fish breed out of thin air. You obviously haven't done the research if you don't even know what a butterfly pattern is.

Quite honestly I'm surprised your still here. Our last breeder troll didn't last this long but your one that is fun to poke so I guess we're keeping you around for a while.


Now.. I'm gonna grab a pack of twizzlers and a seat on the couch next to Vaygirl and watch the show.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sign me up for Twizzlers! Ever bite of the ends and use em as a straw?


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

It's the Y!A horse section all over again >.<

1f2f can I join the two of you on the couch? I have chocolate.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have Dr. Pepper  Lots to share!


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i have a large soft drink from mcdonalds for 1.00 only!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thats wonderful! I have no fast food where I live...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll bring some gummi bears. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'll bring some CapriSun with a hint of bendy straw xP


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

wow this thread has took a turn way off course.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> wow this thread has took a turn way off course.


Your the one that mentioned food


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i did?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> i have a large soft drink from mcdonalds for 1.00 only!


See? xD


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

lol. just forget it guys. im going to condition them until the end of this month with frozen brine shrimp. i am going to then put the female in the glass jar for a few days, release her when i think she is ready, and let them have at it for like 3 days. if nothing happens like before, im going to call it quits. i think the only reason is because they werent conditioned right like you said? am i right? would not conditioning them correctly, make them not embrace at all?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Everyone is welcome on my couch!

I'm not a breeder but I know that the one thing I've gotten from all your threads (cause I lurked but refrained from comment up til now) is that you're skimping on the conditioning. You weren't doing it long enough, and you weren't using the right foods (despite being told what they were over, and over and over.) 2 weeks, live or frozen foods, crystal clear water! Gosh, I don't even breed.

Good luck.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Ill make fudge!


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

so you guys think if i do proper conditioning they will embrace? i just thought they had to be energized and full of eggs which they were.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm ignoring the fact that you may be a troll, and I know you are going to spawn your fish no matter what anyone says, so I may as well give you useful information. I'm only doing this for the welfare of the fish >.> 

After conditioning them for a week or more, considering these fish are healthy and not injured and are showing the proper signs of being ready to mate, get your spawn tank ready. Lower it to 5" and put AT LEAST 2 silk plants in there, if you don't have any live. It would also be good to put a half styrofoam cup in the corner so he can build his nest under. 

Honestly I think putting the female in the vase just pisses both of them off more that they can't get to each other. IF they are both ready, (This means the female has breeding bars and at least looks plump with eggs, and the male is active and has built a bubblenest recently.) Then you just plop them both in the tank at the same time. It's best to do this at night, and watch them for 10-15 minutes and make sure they're not killing each other. Then turn the lights off. In the morning turn the light on, and keep it on for 3 days, not turning it off at night. Cover the tank with a towel and only check on them every 3-4 hours. If they haven't spawned within 3 days, repeat this and try again. 

Some bettas will never spawn, but if the right conditions are met, they usually will. Also make sure you have a sponge filter and a heater in there, keep it from 82*-86*. Also don't use the tank light, put a dim light near the tank. What food do you have for the fry and do you have a growout tank and enough jars to raise the males in? Also what will you do with the fry?


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

It sounds to me (and other people have reiterated this for you, but perhaps not in terms that you have been able to relate to) like you are forgetting one fact that animals and humans have in common: they are selective about who they breed with. You don't just walk up to someone and say "I like your shoes, wanna breed?"


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

^ Pretty good, but you actually do have to put one in the glass or they'll be too aggressive because they aren't used to eachother /= I guess an expirienced breeder could pull it off... but not someone new to it like jschristain. Also, you probably need more cover.

Jschristain: YES. If you properly condition and they are compatible and you have the right breeding setup they will spawn, but if you skimp on the conditioning again no they wont spawn. Also, you have to observe them alot without messing with them until they're done >.>


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

yep i know that baylee thank you. i like your shoes wanna breed lol. i know they are selective. i tried both females and the male seems to like the one better which is good.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Aw darn I'm late this time! The poking's done! :/

Oh well. Advice it is then.

In order to be "energized" they need quality food and quality water. So yes you need to condition them properly or else they will not have the energy to breed. 

It's like eating nothing but chips*, drinking nothing but cola**, while sitting in front of a bonfire*** for 5 weeks....(as opposed to day since it takes longer for advers situations to affect the human body than it does for fish), then dropped off within view (but not reach) of some inherently violent possibly older woman that was treated similarly to yourself for which you have no particular attraction and vaguely hate on a subconscious level for reasons unknown to you****, and then tried to have sex*****(if this post needs to be flagged or deleted I understand, though I'm not trying to offend anyone or scar younger members) with said random violent woman within two days of not speaking to each other and instead non-verbally threatening each other: 
You will most likely have no energy or be tired, you'll be angry, possibly frightened, and you most certainly will have an very low sperm count due to lack of quality food. The woman will most likely feel the same way although she may be much more frightened (as human females typically have less muscle mass than males) and instead of having a low sperm count she may be able to get pregnant but that's because we don;t lay eggs and hatch them, we keep our young inside and let them feed off of our stores of energy. Basically conditioning a female betta is like feeding a human mother well and taking care of her while she's pregnant so that she'll have the energy stores and be healthy enough to survive childbirth.

Whereas if you'd been eating mostly vegetables and small portions of lean meat, drinking smart water, and breathing fresh air, you would most likely be happier and if your prospective partner was treated similarly they would most likely be in a good mood as well; then you'd have a lot of energy a higher sperm count and both parties would be more willing and likely to breed. Also taking into account the difference between birthing processes; it's like taking REALLY GREAT care of the pregnant mother while she's carrying the child. The birth and mating will be successful.

Keep that in mind that this is an analogy but it's pretty close IMO.

*pellets when speaking in fish terms
**poor water quality
***(replicating trouble breathing due to inflamed gills from ammoia poisoning due to drop in water quality in a small conditioning tank)
****Siamese fighting fish
*****spawning obviosly (help me catain obvious!!!)

I really think you should condition correctly.

You also need to ACTUALLY do some research. I don't breed. and even within the first month of my membership on these forums I knew a good handful of the basic colorations.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

cjayBetta said:


> Ill make fudge!


mmmm, fudge sounds great? Will it be chocolate or peanut butter/


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I miss fudge! </3


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

i'll make both


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: thats right no matter how obvious it is keep on giving the info... oh in case you were not sure and missed some of my former pearls of wisdom this is not the 1st go around and all of the same advice keeps getting posted...
oh hey i have an idea take a few minutes and copy and paste all of your advice into a word program so that every day or two you can repost with out having to retype... it will save a tone of time :BIGsurprise: whoa i am a freaking genius!!!! i should charge people to think for them


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> mmmm, fudge sounds great? Will it be chocolate or peanut butter/


Can't you make it a combo? What's better than chocolate and peanut butter mixed together?? MMMMmmmm


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> Can't you make it a combo? What's better than chocolate and peanut butter mixed together?? MMMMmmmm











this is a great idea!!!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I totally could!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmm. Fudge.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)




----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


>


What the heck?? That's freaky looking!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It kinda looks like a balding fruit bat.  I'd totally love it forever and ever.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

that bat looks like a cross between gollum and carrot top.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

First pic is cute, second not so much.  Cute in it's own weird way though. XD
EDIT: ^^^ It's scary... that was my initial thought too! XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He wants peanut butter and chocolate xP

I love that pic it's kinda like The Godfather:

"I need you to kill somebody"
"I don't know if I can do that"
_ "I'll do it!"_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had the most wonderful chocolate peanut butter brownie sundae at Bob Evans today. Mmmmm!!


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

PST. So I heard /b/ hates girls who drown kittens....
What about ignorant males who kill fish.......
Ya know, trolls for trolls....
EDIT
Especially when the OP knows they are fighting fish in the first place...
last poke I swear lol


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

LucyLoofa said:


> PST. So I heard /b/ hates girls who drown kittens....
> What about ignorant males who kill fish.......
> Ya know, trolls for trolls....
> EDIT
> ...


why do you have to bring it back on topic? we were finally having a good conversation...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

cjayBetta said:


> Ill make fudge!


Looks like his dad already has that covered (see post #92)

:lol:


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Maybe we should start a fundraiser for Diapers, so J's dad doesnt have to miss the toilet  He can go anywhere!


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> why do you have to bring it back on topic? we were finally having a good conversation...


Just a gut action. Won't happen again. Promise.

P.S.
I am actually in all seriousness making PB fudge today.:lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

LucyLoofa said:


> Just a gut action. Won't happen again. Promise.
> 
> P.S.
> I am actually in all seriousness making PB fudge today.:lol:


 
Ooh, I looove pb fudge. 
lol, Romad.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Im gunna make monster cookies shortly


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Baww, all I have is Dr. Pepper. And Lucky Charms. And Chocolate syrup. Come to think of it, thats not so bad...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

If I ate that at my age my head would pop off from sugar rush! All I really have is sugar free jello. :/
Pfffft. People makin me jealous!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> If I ate that at my age my head would pop off from sugar rush! All I really have is sugar free jello. :/
> Pfffft. People makin me jealous!


Sugar-free jello doesnt have to _stay _sugar-free jello ;}


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Romad said:


> Looks like his dad already has that covered (see post #92)
> 
> :lol:


Just as I was about to bite into my fudge covered brownie you had to go and ruin it all for me, didn't you!! :lol:


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

vaygirl what is your age.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> vaygirl what is your age.


You sound all like


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

haha that is hilarious. did any of you see the george lopez episode where he tried to trick his kid into his friends minivan. it was the funniest thing ive ever seen.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's not polite to ask a lady her age.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> It's not polite to ask a lady her age.


+1 million if i was to ask any woman in my life that question it would get answered with small weapons fire LOL


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

jschristian44 said:


> haha that is hilarious. did any of you see the george lopez episode where he tried to trick his kid into his friends minivan. it was the funniest thing ive ever seen.


No, I haven't seen it. Do you have a link??


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

there you go, one of the funniest episodes ever!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Hehe. I'm 39. Those were hard years, I earned the right to them.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

heh 39. still very young. i am only 26 and i feel like im 90.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> heh 39. still very young. i am only 26 and i feel like im 90.


How are you 26? o.o My 3 year old nephew doesn't act this trollish.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i still dont understand trolls, but i am as ugly as one of them both inside and out. i really am a 10 year old trapped in a 26 year olds body who acts like a 60 year old, if this makes any sense. most kids my age are still partying, etc. i do nothing but play video games and watch movies and look for jobs. oh and try to take care of my fish. keyword there is try. im ashamed to say.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Coolstory bro.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

it is true. im 26 but i have a 10 year olds heart and ambition but still stuck in reality at the same time. i think that is why gas is nearing 4.00 a gallon again. didn't this happen in like 2008? and then it lowered for a while, and now it's rising so high again? i think we actually did hit the 4.00 mark at one time didn't we? i think everyone will be in shock once it nears 5.00 a gallon. wow.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

What are you smoking? Tell me because I need to know not to try it in the future. Thanks.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

not smoking anything but reality. just want to let you know one thing, Jesus still loves you. stop listening to Panthera. listen to the Devil Wears Prada. sounds kinda similar, but has a good message. peace.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

My name isn't Panthera because of the band. Its because Panthera it the name of the Genus of the Big Cats species that include Tigers, Lions, Leopards and Jaguars. And saying you aren't smoking anything but reality makes you sound like a Hippi troll. 

Way to go.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Panthera said:


> Coolstory bro.


Also, we have a horse.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Panthera said:


> Coolstory bro.


+1

I'd like to add that I'm 25, Go to college, have a job in the field I'm going to college for (yeah cart came before the horse [more horses!]), take care of my fish, play video games and go to the bar with my friends...

It's all about balance, moderation and planning.

Also; A troll is a person who posts just to get attention or responses. Like you.

All this talk of yummy food is giving me cravings. I think I know what I'm doing this weekend. Maybe I'll plan a goode ole taffeee pulle ore somethinge.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Age has nothing to do with being able to take care of an animal or not. As I've mentioned my 3 year old nephew is more competent. He and my step-sister has 3 bettas, he changes the water almost completely by himself once a day. 

If you can't properly take care of your pets, don't own pets. Its that simple. And stop whining and complaining about why your fish wont spawn, if you dont give a crap what we tell you.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

...Im 18 and in college... ;D
Just putting that out there.

Idk if hes a troll by my standards, just ignorant.

IM a troll (not here though, Im a good kid here..)
But out of here? Gird your loins, you'd cry sooner than anything else in my online presence! XD


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

First, I can't believe I JUST noticed this thread, and reading every single page has truly made this half hour a delight.

Second, I can't believe this has lasted for 19 pages.

Third, Devil Wears Prada... wow, you just went down even farther in my book. Trying listening to some real music. 

Anyway, can you continue to talk about Depends and Fudge, that was quite enjoyable 

EDIT: If you meant _Pantera_, I don't ever want you to say a negative thing about them again! RIP Dimebag


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

ChelseaK said:


> First, I can't believe I JUST noticed this thread, and reading every single page has truly made this half hour a delight.
> 
> Second, I can't believe this has lasted for 19 pages.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you find it enjoyable that I'm sitting here wearing my Depends. Wanna have a bicyle race while we are wearing Depends? First one to the finish line doesn't even have to hit the restroom when are finished. :lol:


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

You're on


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh aunt kymmie you brighten my day.

Also that is a race I would totally watch. While I eat fudge and drink apple juice, purely for the implications of course.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Haha I feel like I'm the youngest person in this thread


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Malvolti said:


> Oh aunt kymmie you brighten my day.
> 
> Also that is a race I would totally watch. While I eat fudge and drink apple juice, purely for the implications of course.


HAHA.... Sick....

And don't worry, I'm younger than OP, but he makes me feel like I should be in Depends.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We should all wear depends and join the bike race. lol And the winner gets a piece of fudge! lol


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> We should all wear depends and join the bike race. lol And the winner gets a piece of fudge! lol


fresh made? sorry i had to.....

hey look we made 20 pages!!!!!!!! and got just as far as the last 3 threads that got closed only this time not anywhere near the negativity... see i told you guys you can have a good time and not have to go all hostile with some one if you just tried.... wow i just had another thought... if we are bike racing and making fudge why not bring in a little of that taffy i was reading about? if you really know how to pull that is ... i have not seen it done the right way since i was a kid! nothing and i mean nothing tastes better than home made and hand pulled taffy.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Come Now, dont tease us with the promise of baked goods and candy! XD


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

bearwithfish said:


> fresh made? sorry i had to.....
> 
> hey look we made 20 pages!!!!!!!! and got just as far as the last 3 threads that got closed only this time not anywhere near the negativity... see i told you guys you can have a good time and not have to go all hostile with some one if you just tried.... wow i just had another thought... if we are bike racing and making fudge why not bring in a little of that taffy i was reading about? if you really know how to pull that is ... i have not seen it done the right way since i was a kid! nothing and i mean nothing tastes better than home made and hand pulled taffy.


Somehow the idea of adult diapers, fudge, bike racing and taffy pulling all mixed together sounds disgusting! :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeeuuuww! lol!!!


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

Well everyone, reading this was reaaallllly funny. Oh and whoever wins the bike race will also win a piece of my special chocolate cake.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

With chocolate frosting? lol


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

OOOOOOH I'll join! And I'll bring some ice cream too, if you'd like!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Chocolate ice cream? lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll bring the Tootsie Rolls.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, Vaygirl!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

vaygirl said:


> I'll bring the Tootsie Rolls.


I'll bring the Baby Ruth bars.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, CHOCOLATE ice cream ROFL.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Baby Ruth! LOL!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Hehe, this thread has been a pure delight to read; it's made my day! XD

May I declare this an epic win? *brings in a celebratory ice cream cake*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll bring Reese's peanut butter cups.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

TaylorW said:


> Hehe, this thread has been a pure delight to read; it's made my day! XD
> 
> May I declare this an epic win? *brings in a celebratory ice cream cake*


you certainly may!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Baby Ruth... yes....


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

so guys, i got my frozen brine shrimp in the mail today. 2 lbs of it actually. its a ton. i put it in the water, it sank, and my bettas didnt even touch it. what can i do?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> so guys, i got my frozen brine shrimp in the mail today. 2 lbs of it actually. its a ton. i put it in the water, it sank, and my bettas didnt even touch it. what can i do?


You don't put it in frozen...


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

so i thaw them out how? just put them in water then suck them up? i did that and they ate them, but then they spit them right out. they did this before with new food and eventually they started eating it. so do you think they just have to get used to it?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> so i thaw them out how? just put them in water then suck them up? i did that and they ate them, but then they spit them right out. they did this before with new food and eventually they started eating it. so do you think they just have to get used to it?


You just let it melt and then will tweezers or something else take the individual shrimps and put them in. If they don't eat them, remove them so they don't mess up the water. 

Keep in mind fry can't eat brine shrimp, just in case that's what your wondering.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i have baby brine shrimp for the fry, but adult ones for conditioning. but they dont like them. i think it may take them a little to accept it.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay well remember the conditioning time has not started until they actually are being conditioned.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

yes yes yes


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

hey none of that talk we were all about the food here and music and good times no talk of things to get flames going


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Poking at trolls are good times...

LOL JK. Back to the food, if you want I'll bring some of that chocolate covered popcorn boyscouts sell!


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

I think we should have a bike race with a ton of junk food at the end. Sound good?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Haha! Sounds good to me!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

How about some Chocolate fondue?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

mmmm, that sounds great!! lol


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Chocolate covered brine shrimp anyone?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!! Eeeuuuwwww!!!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha sort of like chocolate covered ants, but for the fish crown


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, that's true! lol How about chocolate covered bloodworms? Yummy! lol


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ugh meant to say "crowd" not CROWN lol

Chocolate covered blood worms sounds so gross! lol I can just imagine them wiggling around in a bowl of hersheys syrup haha


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!!


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Lol. Crown brine shrimp...God save the Queen!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

Drama, AK and others i have a question...

we are at 23 pages as of this post is this not a record for the longest derailed thread?!?!?! if not we must work harder if so GREAT JOB PEOPLE!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, it probably IS a record! lol


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Bahaha. 24! Woot!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh my.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Actually the betta RP one was 80+ pages 0.0 but we came close LOL


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

baylee767 said:


> Actually the betta RP one was 80+ pages 0.0 but we came close LOL


yes but i meant strictly derailed threads... that one stays on topic


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Either way I am really craving some chocolate right now!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hershey bars!!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Oohh that sounds amazing! I would break each little square off individually and eat them one by one


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, Turtle! I probably would, too!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

FROZEN hershey's chocolate bars!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

MMmm that actually sounds so delicious. That would be perfect on a hot texas day.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Anyone want to hear about my pleco nightmare?


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sure..why not!?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I do!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I do not have any pleco's for I love having tons of smaller fish in my tank and I didn't want to get anything too big because that would limit me, and I've seen some huge pleco!

One night, I had a nightmare that there was something big, long, and brown in my tank. I watched it and then all of a sudden it started eating my Platy! Then I saw that there were two of them! They were just lurking and every time one of my fishies came close to it, it ate them! I was terrified of the things too. So I took them out and just set them on a stool I keep close to my tank ( this dream was so realistic I was sure it was real) I just looked at them and I was sure that they were plecos, massive ones at that. I couldn't figure out how they had got in my tank, and for some reason I figured that they must of hitched along on a plant I bough, like a snail. I just let them on that stool in hopes that they would just die, they were so scary! And then I woke up. I immediately ran out to my tank to make sure it didn't really happen!

I shiver when I pass the gigantic plecos at petstores now...


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

awwww....yeah I'd hate to have a dream where my fishies get munched on...hopefully you don't have anymore Pleco nightmares...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!! That was one crazy dream!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I have fish nightmares ALL the time. They freak me out. Either I find tanks I've forgotten about that are brown with fish half dead, or I find fish that are hurt. 

Although that helped once. When I was a teen, I had a dream that my goldfish jumped out of the tank and the next day I kept checking on them and counting. One was missing. I found her in the open drawer of the dresser the tank was on. She had landed on a rubbery bathing suit I had and it made a little pool of water under her. She survived.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> I have fish nightmares ALL the time. They freak me out. Either I find tanks I've forgotten about that are brown with fish half dead, or I find fish that are hurt.
> 
> Although that helped once. When I was a teen, I had a dream that my goldfish jumped out of the tank and the next day I kept checking on them and counting. One was missing. I found her in the open drawer of the dresser the tank was on. She had landed on a rubbery bathing suit I had and it made a little pool of water under her. She survived.


WOW! D:
That's terrifying. I'm glad she survived.



P.S. Do plecos actually eat other fish???
I'm not interested in ever getting one, just curious.
They DO get huge, but I thought they were herbivorous.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think they do eat other fish.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

I know chinese algae eaters eat the slime coat off fish and kill them, but I've never heard of plecos eating fish.

I'd imagine if they get big enough to eat a fish they could...


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

You guys are absolutely ridiculous. 

I am now proud to be a member of this forum. xD


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I, too, am proud to be a member of this forum.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Malvolti said:


> I know chinese algae eaters eat the slime coat off fish and kill them, but I've never heard of plecos eating fish.
> 
> I'd imagine if they get big enough to eat a fish they could...


The common pleco...the cheap ones that are sold 1-2 inches long that grow over 2 feet......as they mature their diet changes from algae to meat and usually they don't get supplemented enough in the tank so they will go after slow moving fish to suck the slim coat...just like the CAE.......yet another species of fish that doesn't belong in the hobby.....they get way too big for most aquariums.......


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Eww, it's just so nasty thinking about plecos with their giant sucker mouths sucking on the sides of fish like giant leeches... Bleh!!!  Plecos are all slimy and gross looking too... :demented:

Then when you google plecos you get all these pictures of the nasty things being caught in lakes and rivers because people dumped them there and the LIVED *shudders*


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

LOL this thread had made me SO happy!!! yea, my vet has like three HUGE plecos. *grossed out face* They are so yucky!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

TaylorW said:


> Eww, it's just so nasty thinking about plecos with their giant sucker mouths sucking on the sides of fish like giant leeches... Bleh!!!  Plecos are all slimy and gross looking too... :demented:
> 
> Then when you google plecos you get all these pictures of the nasty things being caught in lakes and rivers because people dumped them there and the LIVED *shudders*


 
Eeeuuuwww!!!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

that is very creepy:shock:


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

SEE!! It was a legitimate nightmare!!


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

holy cow...
that is terrifying!


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

wow guys, honestly i cannot get bettas to breed. there must be one thing i am doing horribly wrong. i conditioned my pair for like 3 weeks. introduced the female in a glass jar for a day or so til it looked like she was ready and the male had a bubble nest. then i released her and watched for a day as they just chased each other again. they are both high quality breeding fish. what am i doing wrong? someone has to know?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> wow guys, honestly i cannot get bettas to breed. there must be one thing i am doing horribly wrong. *i conditioned my pair for like 3 weeks.* introduced the female in a glass jar for a day or so til it looked like she was ready and the male had a bubble nest. then i released her and watched for a day as they just chased each other again. they are both high quality breeding fish. what am i doing wrong? someone has to know?


Um you asked about how to condition them like ten days ago. Ten days is much shorter than three weeks. You even said you were going to do it until the end of the month… it is the 16th.


You seriously need to learn to be patient. It is what everyone here has been saying to you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Anybody want some chocolate?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Only if it's dark chocolate!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

oooo i would love some chocolate :-D


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

chocolate and a beef dip sandwich sounds sooo tempting right now


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Chocolate and beef together? lol


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

yep lol right now i have had the weirdest cravings


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Chocolate and beef together? lol


I know it can work with ham. This guy I used to know would make a ham sandwich with the works and spread nutella on it. 

It was a crazy summer.. lol


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

well i have been feeding them brine shrimp and pellets and bloodworms since like a week before february ended. isnt that long enough? i also kept them in the tank for like 2 days and they still didnt embrace. when i take them away and then put them back together, they swim in an s shape like i want them. then they go right back to fighting again. why wont they settle down and just embrace! dont they know what to do?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

@turtle10 

oooo im willing to try that combo too


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

It was obviously delicious, he had it everyday for a month! Haha


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

lol.... im wondering if pickles can be brought into that mix :-? 

I've been wanting pickles for the past couple months but when i buy some its not the ones i want and so i dont buy any until the craving comes back again.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

BettaHeart said:


> yep lol right now i have had the weirdest cravings


How about some chocolate covered bloodworms?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

BettaHeart said:


> lol.... im wondering if pickles can be brought into that mix :-?
> 
> I've been wanting pickles for the past couple months but when i buy some its not the ones i want and so i dont buy any until the craving comes back again.


I can only eat pickles that come from a bar b que restaurant. Grocery store ones just don't work for me. Lol


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm glad we're back to the chocolate on this one.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> How about some chocolate covered bloodworms?



Well it would depend on if its white or dark chocolate jk
what harm are bloodworms to humans:-? ? lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think eating them would hurt but they wouldn't taste very good. lol


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

ahh... hence the chocolate ;-)  lol maybe if i come across some i might give one or two a try :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's one way to get your protein. lol


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

hahahaha.... true but i think the bettas will have competition so maybe i will leave the bloodworms to them lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! They wouldn't take too kindly to you eating their bloodworms.


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> lol! They wouldn't take too kindly to you eating their bloodworms.


 Yeah, my fish would be ticked if I started eating their food.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You have to get the pickles from the pickle barrel in the supermarket. Not all the stores have em but man, they are the best pickles on the planet. Wawa and Pathmark always had em when I lived in PA. I can't find em in Jersey. Nor can you find a really awesome italian hoagie. It's a tragedy.

And eeeeeeeeew! Bloodworms!!!!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a pickle capitol of the world or something? lol


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

hmm... not sure but i could really go for one of those giant pretzels or even a nice thcik patty smothered in cheese and crispy onions *drools*


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Omg I want a chilli dog sooo bad right now. My mouth is watering!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

One of those big, soft pretzels sounds good! I had one in Germany and it was wonderful!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

We had those on every corner in Philly. Why do these things always turn into food?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

vaygirl said:


> We had those on every corner in Philly. Why do these things always turn into food?


 hahahaha..... well if you want change of subject i was out walking in the park with this amazing weather we've been having and omg the most gorgeous specimens were playing soccer and i had to take afew minutes maybe half an hour to watch


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

bettaheart said:


> hahahaha..... Well if you want change of subject i was out walking in the park with this amazing weather we've been having and omg the most gorgeous specimens were playing soccer and i had to take afew minutes maybe half an hour to watch


lol!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I played some keep away frisbee before class today... with some not-so gorgeous specimens . A bunch of ugly dudes (Except for one) that im in choir with, haha


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

ChelseaK said:


> I played some keep away frisbee before class today... with some not-so gorgeous specimens . A bunch of ugly dudes (Except for one) that im in choir with, haha


hahaha... its always that one that will draw you in;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I went for a walk this afternoon but didn't run into any gorgeous dudes. lol


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Ahh if only he wasn't 5 inches shorter than me...  Haha, he's not my type... The frisbee is what drew me in!!


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

could this thread get any more off topic than it is. 30 pages of useless non sense. shouldn't there be an offtopic thread.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah... this is it. duh.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

lol chelseaK 

Maybe theres something about him you like, height isnt everything...ummm... forget i said that hahahah @ dramaqueen ... maybe its just not the right time ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Eh, I think i'll stick with the one I've got. Haha.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> could this thread get any more off topic than it is. 30 pages of useless non sense. shouldn't there be an offtopic thread.


Us? Off topic? Pffft.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

=)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Off topic? Us? Never! lol


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

we're off topic when there is actual listening and following of good advice lol


----------



## 19wEEdmAstEr25 (Mar 18, 2011)

jschristian44 said:


> This is probably going to be my last post on this. I bought another set of breeding females and tried again. Well you all knew I would. But I conditioned the male and the females at the same time, introduced them in a glass container for a few days and released the female when she looked ready and the male had a big bubble nest. They just fought and fought and never spawned. I left them in for like a day, etc. Then I saw my male was getting a little rough. It seems like the females have strong vertical bars but then whenever I release her, they just chase each other and nothing happens. I just don't understand what I am doing wrong that I cannot for the life of me get these fish to breed. I have pretty much given up on trying because I have tried everything and I don't want any more to get hurt and my frustration has just peaked. I even emailed the breeder I got my fish from and she said I was doing everything right, she doesn't know why they won't breed. I mean is it really THIS hard to get them to spawn? I have researched all I could find and asked for advice. Please help me and don't just say stop breeding. If anyone knows what I am doing wrong I want to hear. There must be one thing that is wrong that they will not spawn. I have tried 2 different pairs of males and 4 different females already. So basically one male and 2 females. What is wrong? Is the female not full of eggs enough that she won't go into her submission? Her belly is super white and large so I thought she was full of eggs.


 Had a similar experience before but, eventually, my fish pair pulled through. I had success in spawning twice but I kinda suck in rearing fry that’s why both attempts resulted in nothing, well, that’s my case.


Anyway, I’ve observed on both attempts that even if the male has built a large convincing bubble nest under the styro cup (almost filling the shadowed area beneath it) and the female displays her willingness to mate (after 24-36 hours of pairing) still it takes, roughly, another 24 hours or so until they do their lovemaking. For my first attempt, of course, as we all know, for the first few hours some nipping and sparring happens but I started to doubt what I’m doing when the sparring continued, as if they weren’t interested with each other. Sorry but this may sound dire, well, it came to a point that I wanted to remove the female because she’s getting roughed up badly (from what I learned, cancel the spawning when the female sustains massive injury). However, I decided not to because the extent of her injuries doesn’t impair her ability to swim and burst herself out of danger or to court with the male for that matter, but what really kept me from aborting the process is a weird behavior of the male. When the female goes submissively under the nest he attacks and chases her away but comes back under the nest to build more bubbles, although it’s a big nest already (I think he’s a perfectionist), as if he’s really looking forward into mating but is the one dictating the mood. Sometimes she’s the one attacking, sometimes the male fetches her but she refuses and rushes away but the aggressions do have some rest intervals of 15-20 minutes. Quarrel then rest, quarrel then rest… for several hours. I was exhausted watching them so I left them there to sleep (waking up in the middle of the night just to check). The next day, a few hours before noon, they did it. I think they were exhausted with fighting and decided to have some makeup lovemaking. She may have looked a little bit nasty because of her nipped fins and tail but she was fit enough to withstand another 4 hours of mating. I got her out immediately after she was spent.


The second attempt 3 weeks after, I was already armed with patience. This time I slept w/o interruption (no more waking up and checking on them). And like clockwork, with the same prolonged aggressive ritual shown before, they pulled through. Same time of day, late morning. Anyway, taking care of newly hatched fry, I really have to dig more about it.


I hope this helps. Good luck. :-D


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

Emmalea said:


> Here is what you should do to get your betta to breed, You really need to do this! honestly it works every single time!
> 
> Step one, you will need to get two tanks each should be at least 2.5 gallons and need to be complete with a heater, gravel and you choice of live or silk plants. Do not use plastic plants as bettas do not find them very romantic and they will not set the mood well.
> 
> ...


Funniest comment I've read on here yet!! Love it.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Please check dates before posting so you dont revive an old thread, pushing down newer, more important ones.


----------

